# Hi



## A_delphini (Dec 30, 2019)

New here so introducing myself. Seems to be a lot of good information here. Thanks for letting me be a part of your community.


----------



## talesofthe-twofoldmother (Dec 18, 2019)

Welcome aboard A_delphini, I am new here as well and have found so much helpful information and resources surrounding my marriage, children and situations. 

Best of luck to you and look forward to getting acquainted in the forums!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@A_delphini

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard.


----------

